# Email from bobby...?



## Diablo (Mar 4, 2013)

So I haven't emailed bobby and assumed that I wouldn't see my money or tegu ever. Today though out of the blue he emailed me just a link to a site "secretofwellingtonsmap.com" I haven't clicked it because I don't trust him but I Googled it and it's a book apparently. Anyone else get this email? It says he sent it to other also. 

By the way I put this in off topic because it's not really a big deal or relevant I was just curious. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## chelvis (Mar 4, 2013)

I wonder if his email got hacked.


----------



## Diablo (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried going to the site from Google and it wouldn't full load. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 4, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if some old pissed off customer with a little hacking ingenuity hacked his email lol I guess that's what you get


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

Emails can get hacked from a website. My email was hacked and sent out like 10,000 spam messages on thanksgiving morning. Fortunately, my site didn't get shut down!


----------



## anelk002 (Mar 4, 2013)

yea I got one also. Its just spam. Someone probably hacked into his account.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Mar 4, 2013)

Got one too - assume it is just as standard spam virus


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 4, 2013)

yeah I got one from my uncle and he lives right next to me and it said he was stuck in paris and needed a lot of money lol I looked out of the window and saw his car and said he was good lol


----------

